

Chrome reporting malware on techcrunch.com? - vividmind
http://techcrunch.com/

======
sajid
More here:

[http://google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=adsbyisocket....](http://google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=adsbyisocket.com/)

------
vividmind
Hopefully this is some small accident and will be fixed soon.

There will be a dip in their traffic stats today, though...

------
waderoush
Yep, I got a Chrome malware notice about TechCrunch just now.

------
flardinois
It was a problem with the iSocket ad network. Fixed now.

------
aranjedeath
Seems clear to me. Fast fixes ftw!

